# [SOLVED] RtkBTMnt.exe



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

I went thru the "%temp%" routine to clean out temp files in an ACER Vista laptop. One file cannot be deleted. 

RtkBTMnt.exe is identified as "RealTech HD Audio Data Recorder" 

I have no idea where ti came from or what it is, but why can I not delete a temp file that is not necessary ?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: RtkBTMnt.exe*

It won't delete probably because it's a currently a running process if you look in Task Manager > Processes. And if it was a genuine Realtek Recorder utility it wouldn't be in the temp folder anyway, so it's probably malware. Not allowed to help with possible malware in this forum. You must post here: Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: RtkBTMnt.exe*

Thanks. Even though you are not allowed to help, you did. 
I had previously scanned it with Avast, Malwarebyes Antimalware, and spybot and all said it was not malicious. I checked the task manager, and it was running, so I stopped it, and it deleted on the first try. 

Not everything is malware. some are "Features", ray:ray:


----------

